# About.com- Asimadoline for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

My series on up-and-coming medications for IBS continues with a look at "asimadoline". This medication differs in its formulation from the other newcomers. As you can see in my article, this different medication action gives asimadoline an edge in terms of easing IBS pain:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

